# Looking for a New Frame BH G4 or Wilier Izoard



## acidzerocool (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I cracked my Super Six frame at the chain stay and Cannondale is saying that a rock hit it and its my fault. What ever although I love the bike and honestly one of the best bikes I have ridden there is no way I can feel right after a company writes off the end user like that.

Looking to get a new frame. With the love I had for the Super Six in mind which would you go with and why? 2009 BH G4 or a 2010 Wilier Izoard. Know one in my area is a rep for me to test ride. I also rode a 2010 Cervelo R3 SL and love the ultra comfort of the bike but I get the feeling as the bike wants you to stay seated. Can't get up an drop the hammer on the R3 like I can on the Super Six. I like stiff frames as I weight 225lbs.

Thanks in advance for any input.

Cheers!!


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Keep in mind this is only my impressions from test riding and won't help you with the Wilier, but last year I test rode both the G4 (1.5 hours) and the SuperSix (45 minutes). Loved the G4, hated the Supersix. Both accelerated very quickly, but the Supersix rode like an old Porsche 944. I felt every thud on the road compared to the G4 which did a much better job of damping the bumps. I thought the G4 outclimbed the SS too.

That said tomorrow i am going for a fitting to determine whcih size G5 I will be getting (assuming there one in my size out there for me)


----------

